

Announcing Instagram for iOS 7 - dko
http://blog.instagram.com/post/62255683934/instagram-for-ios7

======
United857
It's a pretty safe bet that every major developer will have a iOS 7 update for
their app. That doesn't automatically make it interesting enough for HN.

~~~
xauronx
My thoughts exactly. Now, if it was a text post with some interesting
technical info about what they did that we would care about...

